

Ask HN: Any non-acquihire, less than $1M app/startup exits? - vishalchandra


======
GamblersFallacy
Here are some actual sales figures:

[http://feinternational.com/buy-a-
website/#tabs-3](http://feinternational.com/buy-a-website/#tabs-3)

[http://www.webrokr.com/soldsites.php](http://www.webrokr.com/soldsites.php)

For sites/apps with steady traffic & earnings, the general rule of thumb for
calculating valuation has been multiples of monthly net profit:

* 2002-2004: 3 to 6 x monthly net

* 2005-2012: 10 x monthly net

* 2012-2014: 20 x monthly net

* 2014: 30 x monthly net

So to flip a site for > $200k, you need to be doing approx > $7k/month.

------
flipfilter
There are a few hundred live examples from 2013 in the Centurica website buyer
reports - [http://www.centurica.com/website-buyers-
report](http://www.centurica.com/website-buyers-report).

At time of writing (August is usually quiet) there are around 300
brokered,web-based businesses for sale between $20k and $2M.

Averages are severely deceiving but If you were to look at average multiples
alone you would find a typical range between 1.8 and 3.7x annual net profit.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Sure, it happens every day on places like Flippa, WebsiteBroker, and eBay.

It's not the sexiest process, or the highest valuations, but if you're looking
to exit for 5-to-6 figures, you might be able to find a buyer there easily.

------
vishalchandra
More interested to know about exits in the $200K - $1M range. It will be
interesting to note exits at the lower end of the spectrum.

